# Warner wood stove manual



## Grampa (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently bought a house with a nice Warner wood stove in the basement. I am using the stove but would like to have an owners manual. Any ideas where I might find one?


----------



## webbie (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, that could be tough.

Only possibly source if one is not here anywhere (in your searches) is Woodmans Associates. Since they are in NH and Warner was also, it's just possible that they'd have one to sell you.....

But, honestly, having an old manual for such a basic and simple stove is not really going to help you much.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2013)

Our WIKI probably has as much info as you will find anywhere.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/warner-stove/


----------



## Grampa (Nov 30, 2013)

webbie said:


> Wow, that could be tough.
> 
> Only possibly source if one is not here anywhere (in your searches) is Woodmans Associates. Since they are in NH and Warner was also, it's just possible that they'd have one to sell you.....
> 
> But, honestly, having an old manual for such a basic and simple stove is not really going to help you much.


Thank you. I have been burning wood for many years and you are correct. The Warner is straight forward, I am one of those anal folks who thinks there must be "more to know." I like the stove a lot. However, my old "Patriot" was fantastic considering price and controllability.
Again, thanks for replying. This is an interesting site.


----------



## rapidtrent (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, that's funny.  Someone gave me a Warner Fireplace insert with Double Doors as indicated in your WIKI.  It has an 8" flue and I am considering setting it up in my fireplace with a re-liner kit.  Any advice?  Here's a pic!


----------



## webbie (Jan 29, 2014)

Just that getting an 8" thought a damper area is tough - way back there were some kits which were ovalized and had an 8" takeoff coming off the flat side of them - like a squashed TEE section. You may want to dig around and see what is available now. If not, you can probably grind out some of the damper to get it to 6" or so and then use some oval pipe or ovalize it yourself...to get through, and then use a T or an el to connect to the stove.


----------



## rapidtrent (Jan 30, 2014)

webbie said:


> Just that getting an 8" thought a damper area is tough - way back there were some kits which were ovalized and had an 8" takeoff coming off the flat side of them - like a squashed TEE section. You may want to dig around and see what is available now. If not, you can probably grind out some of the damper to get it to 6" or so and then use some oval pipe or ovalize it yourself...to get through, and then use a T or an el to connect to the stove.


Thank you Webbie,
That's exactly what I am struggling with. I'm working with Woodland and they have indicated that they can ovalize the end of their liner as my damper and "throat" is only 6" clear ( by 27" wide or so).   I think I'll call Rockford as well to hear how they would approach this.


----------



## rapidtrent (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, so I'm in the process of installing the 8" liner while trying to preserve the damper and that has been an adventure.  I'm having a problem with the stove pictured on my previous post.  There's two knobs, one on each door that serve to control the air feed.  The knobs are mounted on threaded posts so that when turned they can close against the doors and pinch off the airflow vents that reside behind them (through the doors).  The problem is the knobs are nearly frozen on the threaded posts and before I can turn them far enough the posts turn with them defeating any progress in air feed control.  I tried PB Blaster to free them up with minimal results.  I can get a vicegrip on the washer that's under the carriage bolt head but that doesn't stop the bolt from turning much.  Anyone have a suggestion?  The pictures above are a top down view showing the knob and the open air gap behind it and an inside view of the door and the vent box with the carriage bolt head as well as a recent cleaned up picture of the stove.


----------

